# VHF with GPS



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Anyone running one of the newer VHFs with built in GPS?

The upgrade seemed like a cheap backup compared to buying a handheld.

I just bought a Standard GX 1800G. Anything I should be aware of, or watch out for?

Or opinions in general...


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Nothing....?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I am curious about placement...does it need open sky to work...external antenna....will be my next purchase


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

You will need an external antenna to actually use it. Biggest problem Is it works off line of sight. So antenna needs to be a decent size for any kind of range.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

topnative2 said:


> I am curious about placement...does it need open sky to work...external antenna....will be my next purchase


That model I bought is supposed to have the antenna built into the face of the radio. I was worried about that since I am planning to flush mount it. It'll be on the flat of my console angled up slightly so it should get a decent amount of open sky exposure.

I will report back with how it does once I get it installed.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

ceejkay said:


> You will need an external antenna to actually use it. Biggest problem Is it works off line of sight. So antenna needs to be a decent size for any kind of range.


Yes I got a fiberglass 46" high gain antenna from Gigaparts. I plan on getting an 8' if I decide to put a t-top on the boat, but that's still up in the air, I really like it being open.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

great info....I certainly would like to hear how it works out...measure twice especially behind the radio


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

That antenna should work. You can test it at home via sea tows automation test. I think it’s 22/23/24/or25. Basically you do a radio check and it sends it back to you.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ques. of the day..are their dual antenna setups....2 in 1


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

topnative2 said:


> great info....I certainly would like to hear how it works out...measure twice especially behind the radio


Thanks, my thinking was I plan on being pretty far offshore in this boat sometimes, and even if I can't radio all the way back to shore/USCG there's bound to be another DSC capable VHF within range.



ceejkay said:


> That antenna should work. You can test it at home via sea tows automation test. I think it’s 22/23/24/or25. Basically you do a radio check and it sends it back to you.


That's good info, appreciate it.



topnative2 said:


> ques. of the day..are their dual antenna setups....2 in 1


I don't know, but you really got me thinking now... If there's not you might have a great invention. I know I would buy one just to keep from having to drill more holes in my boat and bolt more crap on.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Yes there is. https://www.hodgesmarine.com/sha435...5hy14QpKfoiJ7ozYXdhFSXJgx8HCySWRoCgfkQAvD_BwE


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ceejkay said:


> Yes there is. https://www.hodgesmarine.com/sha435...5hy14QpKfoiJ7ozYXdhFSXJgx8HCySWRoCgfkQAvD_BwE


close....gps antenna w/i the vhf antenna...one hole deal


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I am not thinking here ...I believe you can take the gps off of a map/ff into the vhf and then we are back to one hole?????????????


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

topnative2 said:


> I am not thinking here ...I believe you can take the gps off of a map/ff into the vhf and then we are back to one hole?????????????


I will have to look into that. I'll be running an HDS 12 right above the radio. I am going to attempt to run it via the internal antenna as well. Once again flush mounted so I'm going to have to see how it goes once installed. Got the holes trimmed and dry fit the other day. Still have some more glass and paint work to do but it's getting closer.
VHF will be just below the FF.






View attachment 130478


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

LowHydrogen said:


> I will have to look into that. I'll be running an HDS 12 right above the radio. I am going to attempt to run it via the internal antenna as well. Once again flush mounted so I'm going to have to see how it goes once installed. Got the holes trimmed and dry fit the other day. Still have some more glass and paint work to do but it's getting closer.
> VHF will be just below the FF.
> View attachment 130476
> View attachment 130478


definitely, will be a clean look...kudos


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

LowHydrogen said:


> That model I bought is supposed to have the antenna built into the face of the radio. I was worried about that since I am planning to flush mount it. It'll be on the flat of my console angled up slightly so it should get a decent amount of open sky exposure.
> 
> I will report back with how it does once I get it installed.


The built in antenna is for the GPS, you still need a VHF antenna to use the radio for communication.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

sidelock said:


> The built in antenna is for the GPS, you still need a VHF antenna to use the radio for communication.


Yep I'm aware, I have a fiberglass antenna for that. Just hoping to not have to use the optional external antenna for aquiring GPS signal. Like @topnative2 mentioned if it doesn't work well I'll try and feed it signal from the HDS if possible.

Radio should be here in a few days. I'll report back on how it does flush mounted. Got my fingers crossed. I figure if it can get signal here in my wooded yard it'll be ok on open water.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Just noticed this thread.
I'm expecting delivery the next day or two. 
Ordered the same (1800GB) from the GPS store.

I've been think of getting a HDS too  
but going to wait till I cut some cardboard to mock one up. Don't think a 12 will fit.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Ok, changed my plans up a bit to give it a cleaner look. Got my filler, paint and clean up done. Moved my volt and fuel gauges next to each other, removed the plugs and cut the hole for the VHF there. 

Got everything wired, and powered up.

They both were able to aquire GPS signal flush mounted with no external antenna, AND while the boat was still under my barn! I was shocked. Any how here's a couple pics. Very happy.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

So your GPS and 1800G work when the key is "off" ?

Bad A$$ boat


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

BTW,
using 16 AWG tinned wire?


----------



## Salty Dawg (Mar 10, 2020)

The Lowrance HDS will work fine flush mounted, and no external antenna is needed. I run like that all the time in my skiff. You WILL need a VHF antenna. I use a 4' one that lowers down out of the way. My Offshore boat has an 8' one mounted on top of the T-top for maximum range.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Salty Dawg said:


> The Lowrance HDS will work fine flush mounted, and no external antenna is needed. I run like that all the time in my skiff. You WILL need a VHF antenna. I use a 4' one that lowers down out of the way. My Offshore boat has an 8' one mounted on top of the T-top for maximum range.
> 
> 
> View attachment 132192


That's one sexy boat...

Hows it fish?


----------



## Salty Dawg (Mar 10, 2020)

Thanks mro..... it does exactly what I need. I did some touch-up work on it during my "stay at home" time last month, and also ordered a new motor, and it has shipped. (30hp tiller). Here in Homosassa I don't have a long run to the flats, so speed isn't an issue and I do fine with the smaller lighter weight motor.










The boat is wide and very stable, so this old guy has room to stumble around. The front casting deck is pretty high, so I don't really need a raised platform to fall off of. Same with a rear poling platform. I mostly fish alone, so there's more than enough room in a 15' 9" boat. It originally had side console steering, but I now just use the console for electronics and a grab handle on the top.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

mro said:


> So your GPS and 1800G work when the key is "off" ?
> 
> Bad A$$ boat


Thanks! Yes, as long as the battery switch is on they have power, they're wired to the panel not the ignition. 



mro said:


> BTW,
> using 16 AWG tinned wire?


I didn't have to splice in any wire, the tails on both were plenty long enough to reach my panel. 



Salty Dawg said:


> You WILL need a VHF antenna.
> View attachment 132192


Thanks. Yes, I have a 46" one installed, you can see it in the upper left of those pics.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Mine finally got here 










It will be a few days before I'm ready to install it.


----------

